# Hello, I am Richard, and I am glad to be here



## Love of Truth (Nov 5, 2018)

Fraternal Greetings:  My name is Richard Redick, and I just joined MyFreemasonry a few days ago.  I am fifty years old, and I have been a MM for two years, now.  I have received the Scottish and York Rite degrees, and am active in the Shrine.  I am deeply interested in Hermetic studies, and I love to read and ponder esoteric commentary on our systems of degrees.  I am glad to be here.   Thank you.


----------



## David612 (Nov 6, 2018)

Welcome Brother.
Which lodge do you hail from?


----------



## Love of Truth (Nov 6, 2018)

David612 said:


> Welcome Brother.
> Which lodge do you hail from?



I am a member of Kennewick Lodge #153, a constituent lodge in the MWGLoFAAM of Washington.  It is my Mother Lodge; raised there to the Sublime Degree in May 2016.  I am relatively new to the Craft.  I presently serve as the Senior Deacon.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 6, 2018)

Greeting and welcome Bro Noble !


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi Richard, greetings from England.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 6, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


Love of Truth said:


> I am deeply interested in Hermetic studies, and I love to read and ponder esoteric commentary on our systems of degrees.


Same here.


----------



## Love of Truth (Nov 6, 2018)

Mike Martin said:


> Hi Richard, greetings from England.



"Ferry Cross the Mersey."  I am sorry, Worshipful Brother Mike.  I just could not resist when I saw the name of your lodge.  That song just popped in my head.


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 6, 2018)

Love of Truth said:


> "Ferry Cross the Mersey."  I am sorry, Worshipful Brother Mike.  I just could not resist when I saw the name of your lodge.  That song just popped in my head.


Ha ha I can take it although we’re actually in London (see the website for explanation) but I am Mike outside of a Lodge.


----------



## Mesh (Jan 17, 2019)

Welcome brother


----------



## LK600 (Jan 17, 2019)

Love of Truth said:


> Fraternal Greetings:  My name is Richard Redick, and I just joined MyFreemasonry a few days ago.  I am fifty years old, and I have been a MM for two years, now.  I have received the Scottish and York Rite degrees, and am active in the Shrine.  I am deeply interested in Hermetic studies, and I love to read and ponder esoteric commentary on our systems of degrees.  I am glad to be here.   Thank you.



Wow you hit the ground running Brother!  Welcome to the forums!  I as well, am deeply interested in Hermetic Studies.  There are a few Brother's on here who are.  What are some areas of interest and/or what are you currently reading/researching if I may ask?


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 17, 2019)

Love of Truth said:


> Fraternal Greetings:  My name is Richard Redick, and I just joined MyFreemasonry a few days ago.  I am fifty years old, and I have been a MM for two years, now.  I have received the Scottish and York Rite degrees, and am active in the Shrine.  I am deeply interested in Hermetic studies, and I love to read and ponder esoteric commentary on our systems of degrees.  I am glad to be here.   Thank you.


You'll find plenty of esoteric talk on here. If not yet, hope you do soon. You can search under the forums and find some good stuff on here.


----------



## Bro Sony (Jan 20, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------

